# Trapping raccoon not skunk



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm thinking of starting to trap raccoon. I was going to bait a live trap with a marshmallow but those can also attract skunks. I would have no way to release a skunk without killing it and I don't want to kill something I'm not eating. Any thoughts on how best to avoid this situation?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

cityfeet said:


> Any thoughts on how best to avoid this situation?


Duke's Dog Proof **** Traps:




https://www.amazon.com/Duke-0510-**...F0XC00JG7T4ZFDV0B&refRID=XMZF0XC00JG7T4ZFDV0B


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If ya use a haveahart live trap just place a bit of honey on a bagel and trap ***** pussoms and skunks. Any thing you don't want to kill and eat just simply release.

Yes a skunk can be tricky to release and not kill but I have done it a lot.

I have a small blue plastic tarp hold it up and walk slowly to the trap drap it over the tarp. once the tarp is over the tarp I pick it up set in wheel borrow and take it to the edge of the woods set it out of the wheel borrow and slowly move the tarp back so I can reach over it to open the door. All the skunks have ran out once the door was open and offinto the woods.


 Al


----------



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

The havahart is the one I have. Is the tarp so they just don't see you or so it doesn't get on you?

I've also read that if you set the trap on a platform 12" off the ground the skunk won't get in.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> If ya use a haveahart live trap just place a bit of honey on a bagel and trap ***** pussoms and skunks. Any thing you don't want to kill and eat just simply release.
> 
> Yes a skunk can be tricky to release and not kill but I have done it a lot.
> 
> ...


Just the way I do it. I have released many skunks this way. If they can't see you they won't spray. Move slow, but don't waste time.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I've used a tarp also, with no problems.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You just cover it so they can't see you. The movement doesn't seem to bother them when Your moving them. once moved slid thre tarp so they can see thr day lite at the door and off they go when you open it.

 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I released a skunk a couple months back without draping a tarp over the cage. I moved slow and talked softly to it, propped the door open with the hook that trap has that was made to hold the door open. But I'm pretty sure it's the same skunk I've trapped a few times in the past couple years. It likes hot dogs, catnip and dog food.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Why are you eating raccoons?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Why are you eating raccoons?


According to some people I know, raccoon is very good to eat. I haven't tried it but would eat one if other meat was hard to get.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Use the dog proof traps, they work great on raccoon, then do yourself and your neighbors a favor and kill the *****.
Relocating just leaves the problem with others.

The raccoon population is through the roof currently, as there is no demand for their fur. Hunting or trapping used to keep them pretty well in check, but very few are doing that anymore.


----------

